# Florida competition.



## Parity (Feb 27, 2010)

Can anyone here make a competition in Florida?
Official or not? Around the citrus county area.


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 27, 2010)

How about you make it?


----------



## aronpm (Feb 27, 2010)

Sure, I'll get onto organizing one right away.


----------



## Parity (Feb 27, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> How about you make it?



Not sure how.Don't know resources.
No money.


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 27, 2010)

If you actually wanted to you could put your efforts into research.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 27, 2010)

Parity said:


> Can anyone here make a competition in Florida?


Yes. For example.....you.



Parity said:


> Official or not?


Yes, you definitely could make an unofficial competition. No one can stop you.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 27, 2010)

Unfortunately for you no one else in the state has any money to put towards cubing either. And since we'd have to fly a delegate all the way across the country it will probably cost a bit. 
If someone wants to donate money to fund the competition I can work with you to help host one. We can do it here at the University probably.


----------



## ianini (Feb 27, 2010)

Or you can just organize one from the help of this neat guide.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 27, 2010)

Link fail?
Also having a guide doesn't magically give us money or a delegate does it? 
Tyson won't make me one lol.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 27, 2010)

Oooh, what would it take for Tyson to make you one?

Maybe you could delegate a competition if I host one.


----------



## Parity (Feb 27, 2010)

Lofty said:


> Unfortunately for you no one else in the state has any money to put towards cubing either. And since we'd have to fly a delegate all the way across the country it will probably cost a bit.
> If someone wants to donate money to fund the competition I can work with you to help host one. We can do it here at the University probably.



Messaged you.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry we need funds more than help. I can rent a room here pretty easily but that costs a little bit of money maybe $200. Then we have to rent all the stackmats which I think is around $100, then we have to fly a delegate in and find a couch or bed for him, then many other costs. The usual $10 registration fee doesn't cover all that.


----------



## Parity (Feb 27, 2010)

Lofty said:


> Sorry we need funds more than help. I can rent a room here pretty easily but that costs a little bit of money maybe $200. Then we have to rent all the stackmats which I think is around $100, then we have to fly a delegate in and find a couch or bed for him, then many other costs. The usual $10 registration fee doesn't cover all that.


Well we don't nessicarily have to have it a official.
Spelling fail.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice! I'd would be good if you have it in Gainesville. I live in Gainesville to! Go Gators!


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 27, 2010)

Lofty, I thought Chris was going to delegate your competition?

Something happen? 0:


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 27, 2010)

Wait why won't Tyson make you a delegate? There is obviously a need for one in the Florida area, I have seen a couple threads now about Florida & one of the main reasons the competition doesn't happen is because of no delegate.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 27, 2010)

Lofty said:


> Tyson won't make me one lol.





Cyrus C. said:


> Wait why won't Tyson make you a delegate?



I'm guessing it's probably based on the use of "lol".



Cyrus C. said:


> There is obviously a need for one in the Florida area, I have seen a couple threads now about Florida & one of the main reasons the competition doesn't happen is because of no delegate.



Just because there's a need for a delegate doesn't mean that anyone should be made one. Besides, all the stuff I've seen for Florida competitions has been, "We should have a comp, but I can't do anything."

But perhaps if someone in FL is interested, they should attend another competition and work with the delegate there to learn what needs to be done. But I'm not Tyson, so I don't know his exact reasons....


----------



## Parity (Feb 27, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > Tyson won't make me one lol.
> ...


I would but my mom says it needs to be with 4 hours away.


----------

